
Liquid: Language-Integrated Quantum Operations Simulator - runesoerensen
https://github.com/msr-quarc/liquid
======
runesoerensen
Project page: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/liquid/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/liquid/)

